# Dialetto toscano



## Marcone

As I read the thread on "mica" I remembered that as a child in Pistoia I used the word often.  But we didn't pronounce the "c".  We said "mia".  This was done with all words containing a hard c sound ( dico, Coca cola, etc.). The soft c sound was pronounced as "sh" ( bicicletta became bi*sc*icletta, bacio was ba*sc*io, etc) People from all over the area spoke the same way. Is this an actual dialect?  If so, how wide spread is it?

Marco


----------



## Idioteque

Marcone said:
			
		

> As I read the thread on "mica" I remembered that as a child in Pistoia I used the word often.  But we didn't pronounce the "c".  We said "mia".  This was done with all words containing a hard c sound ( dico, Coca cola, etc.). The soft c sound was pronounced as "sh" ( bicicletta became bi*sc*icletta, bacio was ba*sc*io, etc) People from all over the area spoke the same way. Is this an actual dialect?  If so, how wide spread is it?
> 
> Marco



Yes, Marco, it's an actual dialect... you may find this accent in Tuscany and, in a similar way, in Umbria... I looove that accent...  
In regard to the second sound you've mentioned ("sh") it's quite widespread in all the middle Italy... so it's not typical of Tuscany...  

Bye, laura


----------



## uinni

Hi!
Yes. Mica is often used in Tuscan. Italian comes actually from the "adoption" of that "dialect" as a national language, for Italy is actually made of very different "peoples" (with dialects or languages of their own, which where more or less forcedly oppressed til now -when it is too late to recover...).
So the vocabulary is very close to Italian, yet the pronounciation you describe is typical of Tuscany, for the two evolved independently.


----------



## Marcone

Mille grazie per le vostre risposte.  Mi dispiace assai che ho dimenticato così tanto.  Ma col vostro aiuto spero di ricordare quel che era la mia prima lingua.

Ciao, Marco


----------



## lsp

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Yes, Marco, it's an actual dialect... you may find this accent in Tuscany and, in a similar way, in Umbria... I looove that accent...
> In regard to the second sound you've mentioned ("sh") it's quite widespread in all the middle Italy... so it's not typical of Tuscany...
> 
> Bye, laura


I pronounced dici (as an example) with that "sh" sound you described when I started learning, and most Italians I met in my travels picked up right away that I had learned the language in Rome!


----------

